# Office 365 >  >  MAX ROWS in Excel 2013

## jonboy6257

Hello, I am having issues opening a pivot table in 2013. I believe it is because the maximum number of rows is a little of 1000000 and the selection is a good amount more than that. Is there a way to get power pivot to work in 365 Home or do I pretty much have to upgrade?

----------


## Izandol

PowerPivot add-in will only work with ProPlus or standalone version of Excel, but the Data Model is built-in to Excel itself, so I do not think this should be a problem, unless your model is too big for your resources.

----------


## jonboy6257

There's no issues with the resources that I am aware of. I do know the file came from one of our corporate offices and they have pro plus. Occasionally it get an error about data models but when I close it and re open it the issue goes away. I will continue to check resources once I am back to that machine and see if maybe I am missing something.

----------


## Izandol

Do the corporate office have 64bit Office or 32?

----------


## jonboy6257

They have 64 bit. I thought that might have been the issue so I uninstalled 32 bit from my system and re-installed the 64 bit version.

----------


## Izandol

If it is only occasional error it may be a bug in the Data Model.

----------

